# Quagga 0.99.17 causes FreeBSD to crash



## nfm (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm running an internet router with FreeBSD 8.2 (amd64) and quagga 0.99.17.

Before deploying I couldn't find much criticism to that setup, but I've run into several stability issues during the two weeks I've been running it.

Quagga is configured with one full feed transit (about 360K prefix) and 8 peers with between 1 - 300 prefix each.

Everything is running flawlessly for about 1Â½ day - 2 days, then sometimes the system load goes up to 25% (one of the four cores in the machine is maxed out) and zebra stops distributing routes to the kernel and is impossible to kill (even with -9) while the *bgpd* deamon still seems to be working, this is usually followed a few hours later with a complete crash of the FreeBSD system. I've also experienced a few times when the operating system crashed directly without the first 'signs'.

I've been trying the setup with two completely different hardware setups and both with exactly the same problems.

HW setup 1:
Homebuilt AMD Athlon X2 4200+, 3gb DDR, sk driver based network card.

HW setup 2: (currently active)
Supermicro 5016I-MRF, Core i3-530, 4GB DDR3, em driver based network card.

Does anyone have any clues about this problem?


----------



## aragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like you need to gather more information:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html

Also, have you considered/tried net/bird?


----------



## nfm (Apr 15, 2011)

Just a little follow up on this thread since the answers have been quite absent.

After extensive googling I found one short article from early 2010 about a person with similar problems which suggested disabling SMP support which I just want to confirm are working if anyone else with the same problem are reading this thread.

Feels a bit disappointing to only use one core but it's better than nothing.

And no, I haven't tried/considered net/bird mainly because of two reasons which are that it would be quite a lot of work with rewriting and testing all my bgp configuration and the second are that I'm fairly familiar with the quagga's interface from other cisco gear I've been using.


----------



## quintessence (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello,

Try to disable flowtable


```
#options        FLOWTABLE
```

and rebuilding kernel.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18301&highlight=flowcleaner


----------

